
What should we do about network-effect monopolies - dmnd
https://www.benkuhn.net/nwe/
======
jakozaur
Standarization sometimes is tied to regulation. E.g. Google could be forced to
offer Search API without ads at a reasonable price.

~~~
phreeza
The problem with search in particular is that it gets better as more people
use it, because click behavior feeds into the search ranking algorithms. So if
you force Google to expose such an API, you effectively degrade the quality of
search results for everyone.

------
tenebrisalietum
$2.99/month for Facebook isn't unreasonable. Could be rolled into your phone
or Internet bill. Then we can start looking into social media sales taxes.

